# A Crash Course on Comet ISON



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

It may or may not fizzle out, but I am looking forward to this anyway. It will probably at least be visible with binoculars, and may even turn out quite spectacular:

A Crash Course on Comet ISON

http://oneminuteastronomer.com/9240/crash-course-comet-ison/


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

Hmm, looks like the blasted thing might be fizzling out...

http://www.news24.com/Technology/News/Christmas-Comet-may-be-cracking-up-20131018


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Oh dear! I was looking forward to it! 

I wonder what kind of omen can be interpreted from this?


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Oh dear! I was looking forward to it!
> 
> I wonder what kind of omen can be interpreted from this?


It means the U.S. is going to have another war of secession and break apart into its constituent states. 

What I'm hoping for is that the comet is large enough that when it breaks into several pieces, each of those pieces becomes a spectacular comet in itself. Wouldn't that be a sight!


----------



## Lunasong (Mar 15, 2011)

As indicated in the last paragraph of Brian's article, the American viewpoint is a bit more optimistic. This article gives more info on those cited astronomers. 
http://www.skyandtelescope.com/news/ISONs-Chances-5050-227238531.html
See here for a photo of Comet ISON taken my my son last week through his telescope in our back yard.
http://www.talkclassical.com/15023-keep-looking-up-15.html#post541898


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

Lunasong said:


> As indicated in the last paragraph of Brian's article, the American viewpoint is a bit more optimistic. This article gives more info on those cited astronomers.
> http://www.skyandtelescope.com/news/ISONs-Chances-5050-227238531.html
> See here for a photo of Comet ISON taken my my son last week through his telescope in our back yard.
> http://www.talkclassical.com/15023-keep-looking-up-15.html#post541898


Developing a nice bit of tail, I see.

With my luck, it will be cloudy here when the comet makes its naked-eye appearance. We have had two days of rain and might be in for a wet summer.

Then again, in a dry country like South Africa it seems daft to complain about rain.


----------

